# Um......Hello?



## bepo (Sep 8, 2005)

Um......Hello? I'm Bepo. I don't have a cat, but HEYHWA asked me to join.Um..........Is that ok?


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Yes well he loves cats okay and hes a great member to any forum ^_^


-HEYHWA


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Course its okay ^-^


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Yeah well when he comes and sees me he loves to sit down and storke Cortia ^_^

-HEYHWA


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Bepo, if you hang around here long enough you may end up wanting a cat of your own! Welcome.


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

He does want a cat but his Mum is allergic to cats, but he loves cats ^_^

-HEYHWA


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi Bepo - it's great you have joined. You don't have to have a cat, you just have to love them  Besides it sounds like you have a surrogate in Cortia anyways


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Of course it's ok for you to join...as long as you love kitties and I'm sure you do! Glad you could join us


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello! I am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio


----------



## bepo (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks For welcoming me! Butb what does surrogate mean?


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Yeah I was wondering aswell....

-HEYHWA


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

A surrogate is a substitute - so you use Cortia as a substitute cat to love. It's a good thing


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Oh right I get it, because he can't come here much I'll tell him what it means :wink:

-HEYHWA


----------



## RetroCat™ (Sep 15, 2005)

Hello Bepo! Enjoy your stay at Cat Forums! Have fun!

RC


----------



## bepo (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah, thanks! BTW I'll try and come on more now, and today I'm gonna post on every topic possible!


----------

